#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Санскрит >  > > >  >  >  "Гирлянда изъянов", или типичные ошибки в переводах буддийских текстов.

## Ассаджи

Загумённов Б. И.
"Гирлянда изъянов", или типичные ошибки в переводах буддийских текстов.
//Первые Торчиновские чтения. Религиоведение и востоковедение.
Материалы научной конференции. СПб., Изд-во СПбГУ, 2004. C. 28-34. 

http://east.philosophy.pu.ru/publica...zagumennov.htm

----------


## Ондрий

Загуменнов молодец... всем "переводчикам" читать до просветления.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (28.12.2011)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Насчёт демонов не соглашусь. См. любой толковый словарь. Есть не только христианское значение "бес".
Насчёт Голубых Анналов: ржал...  :Big Grin: 
_Учителя - это учителя школьные. Учители - духовные_
Вот это мне не нравится, хотя понятно в смысле архаизации/славянизации.  :Wink:  Такого стилистического разграничения в СРЛЯ нет, личная фантазия автора. Просто устаревшая, давно вытесненная грамматическая форма.

----------


## PampKin Head

Собственно, о чем речь и шла... Лакунированные термины ассимилируюся языком, разъяснение дается в виде глоссария - таково решение проблемки.

----------

